# Ethernet non reconnu sur Macbook Pro 2011



## freewheelinfranklin (11 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un mbp 13' 2011, acheté sur le refurb la semaine dernière. Jusque là j'utilisais un mbp 15' 2006. Côté réseau j'utilise une freebox revolution en mode routeur (pas bridge).

Si l'accès via wifi ne pose pas de problème, l'accès via ethernet fonctionne mal : le plus souvent la connexion au réseau n'est pas reconnue lorsque je branche le cable ; sinon il arrive que ça fonctionne quand je branche le câble immédiatement après l'avoir branché sur l'ancien mbp (sur lequel tout fonctionne parfaitement).

Ca parle à quelqu'un ? Auriez-vous entendu parler d'un pbl entre les mbp (2011 ou autres) et la freebox revolution ? A part brancher la machine sur un autre réseau (qu'il faut que je trouve...) avez vous une piste à suivre ?

J'ai bien vu deux-trois vieux messages ici et là qui évoquaient des problèmes similaires, mais comme ils n'ont pas provoqué de réponse, je tente ma chance !

Merci de votre aide !!

Nicolas


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2012)

tu as le même soucis si tu connectes tes deux MBP en Ethernet (juste entre eux) ?


----------



## freewheelinfranklin (11 Juillet 2012)

heu non j'ai pas essayé - il faut pas des câbles croisés ?


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2012)

freewheelinfranklin a dit:


> heu non j'ai pas essayé - il faut pas des câbles croisés ?



En théorie oui. Mais en pratique, les dernières machines s'en foutent et agissent en fonction du câble...


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2012)

Non, ça fait au moins 10/12 ans que les Macs gèrent les câbles croisés/non croisés de manière transparente pour l'utilisateur (un de ces multiples avantages sur les PC qui expliquent le prix). Il recroisera le signal derrière si besoin.


----------



## Odd1 (12 Juillet 2012)

J'ai eu le même soucis, Ça vient du câble! Certains fonctionne sans rechigner mais d'autres non! Essayes de mettre ton MBP en veille puis de brancher le câble et ensuite de ressortir de la veille! Normalement le câble sera reconnu à tous les coups!  Chez moi ça a marché en tout cas!^^


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2012)

A savoir qu'un câble Ethernet ça s'use à force d'être plié dans un sac si on le transporte. Il suffit qu'un des brins soient endommagé ou se défasse du connecteur RJ-45 et les problèmes commencent ...


----------



## freewheelinfranklin (27 Août 2012)

Salut tout le monde, 
Merci pour ces retours ! Désolé pour ce retour tardif, vacances obligent je n'ai pas trop pu faire d'expériences...

Version courte : Ca semble venir de la freebox revolution.

Version longue :
- c'est pas le cable, en changeant même problème
- sur la freebox j'ai aussi connecté une timecapsule et un nas synology
- plus fort : en rebranchant très très vite le cable, alors qu'il était branché sur mon ancien mbp (2006), sur mon nouveau, CA MARCHE ! Sauf que c'est pas très pratique.
- j'ai aussi tenté de brancher les deux mbp en direct avec le cable : ils se causent bien entre eux, le vieux attribuant même une ip à son ptit frère

Du coup j'appelle le support applecare, ils me font faire des tas de manips, et arrivent à la même conclusion : il y a un problème. Et là, patratras : impossible de reproduire le phénomène chez eux (au Genius bar) ! Je passe pour une nouille.

De retour chez moi, je me dis que ça doit finalement venir de la Freebox ; du coup je branche sur la timecapsule, configurée en bridge. ET CA FONCTIONNE DU PREMIER COUP !!

Petite conséquence : j'ai une ip différente entre la connextion wifi (qui vient de la freebox), et la connexion ethernet (qui vient de la tcapsule). Je sais même pas si c'est pas le cas si j'étais tout connecté sur la freebox !

Dernier point : je pense que je suis vraiment pas verni avec la freebox
- L'ancien mbp avait du mal à se connecter en wifi, tant qu'il n'était pas branché sur l'alimentation. 
- Le nouveau n'a aucun problème avec le wifi, mais ne reconnaît pas la connection ethernet

Merci en tout cas pour votre aide, et si quelqu'un a une explication...

Nicolas


----------

